# Does lyft mix pax/driver ratings?



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

I picked up an above average amount of lyft drivers xmas eve/day (I suspect due to coupon). I picked up a driver with a 4.5 - probably would have ignored it if I didn't see the obnoxious 'greenery' around the border. 

What say ye, is this a 4.5 pax only rating and/or a 4.5 driver?

FWIW. No tip and he used a 30% coupon. Guy was a complete Diva.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Drunk Lyft drivers as pax are kinda.... Problematic

Some rate 2* on a minfare after spending the ride preaching


----------

